# Hospital Engineer - part deu



## TouchDown (Dec 27, 2007)

I didn't have an answer for NCST8ENGR's thread, but I had a separate question for the other engineer's out there:

I am looking at a position with a local University Hospital for a Management position they call:

"Assistant Director of Engineering and Building Operations".

It's basically over the Hospital facility equipment, grounds, structure, housekeeping, laundry... including all maintenance, personnel, and capital projects. The hospital is a medium sized operation with around 300 beds, and they are currently going through a large rennovation of the existing 30 year old structure.

I am currently the facility engineer for a manufacturing facility with 375,000 sq ft under roof and conditioned. When looking at the position, it looks like my boss' job for our plant - the Plant Engineering Manager.

Is anyone in this position, or working in a hospital environment that could speak to the differences between private manufacturing vs. hospital buildings and the different requirements? In looking at getting certified as a CHFM, but that requires X# of years in a "hospital setting". Although codes might be different for different occupancy requirements, I have a hard time understanding the true difference between the facilities side of things. In our existing manufacturing facility, we are responsible for high / low pressure steam supplied by 3 boilers, 68 separate air handlers, 5 chillers, 10 air compressors, and support 50k sq ft of class 10k and 100k cleanroom space. We have a similar fire protection (wet / dry) system and life safety system as what the hospital has. We also have similar lighting requirements. I am the hoist, ventillation, refrigeration, and Fire protection coordinator for our plant.

I'm just attempting to build some confidence that I'm not missing anything here that would be good to know / understand before getting involved in this type of position. To me, it sounds relatively straight forward that I can do what they expect.


----------



## NCST8ENGR (Dec 28, 2007)

TouchDown said:


> I didn't have an answer for NCST8ENGR's thread, but I had a separate question for the other engineer's out there:
> I am looking at a position with a local University Hospital for a Management position they call:
> 
> "Assistant Director of Engineering and Building Operations".
> ...



TD - I hope that you get other responses as well, but being as I've been a hospital engineer the last 2 years (268 beds), and i started in manufacturing - i think i can shed some light on some things for you since i've been at both places.. The main difference you are going to find is the "culture". You're somewhat correct in the "plant engineering manager" type position, however, the person in that role at my hopital has a director of facilities in front of them. the assist. position that i'm used to basically takes care of most of the "grunt" work, while the director attends all the meetings.

I don't know how old your manf. facility is, but the hospital you're going to sounds relatively young.. (mine was originally built in 1935). so you may not have some of the same busted waste line issues/urine seeping down into the dining facility/clogged drain lines/etc., etc.,

The position you're describing would probably have direct control over maintenance folks, and then indirect supervision over the other areas laundry/etc., one thing that you would not be used to is the state's involvement - which is much more micro-managed than say osha (probably your only regulatory agency besides epa). in our state we have DFS, CMH, and JACHO inspections all the time and they can basically yank beds away or close you down if you don't comply with their rules and regs... Another difference is you will have is management's involvement. while at manufacturing - as longs as results were produced on the manf. line - they pretty much let you do your job... however in that position you will definately have upper vp involvement and sometimes a little barking.

Construction in healthcare is a completely different animal as well. there are infection control measures that must be followed. for examply - hard &amp; soft barriers are constructed to surround the const. area, all hvac supply must be covered, and return's covered with filter media to create negative pressure, additional neg air machines are placed in the space, the area must be cleaned, cleaned, and cleaned before, during and after construction (even simple tasks), and usually the environmental dept. has to come in a terminally clean before allowing ic permits to be taken off and patients allowed to move back in.

All that said - I LOVE HEALTHCARE. the chfm is not that hard to get once you "do the time" factor and you will definately want that if you plan to stay. But you're probably either qualified or overly qualified -as long as you have some management of people experience...

if you have any additional specific questions, i'd be happy to tell you anything - good &amp; bad... i don't sugar coat anything.

happy hunting.


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks NCST... I am awaiting to see if the hospital will even interview me, I've applied for the position, but due to the experience lacking in a hospital setting... that's probably a deal breaker. We'll see though. Your comment on different construction requirements as well as upper mgt and state involvement don't surprise me. At our plant right now, it really depends on who you work for on how exactly much "feedback" and "help" you get. My current boss is extremely hands off and I might see him daily for about 15 minutes. His main thing these days is to come up with GRAND ideas and send me e-mails on these new and improved ideas. My typical response is, "um, I told you about that idea last week and already had it going."... I can see where this is leading. He has a horrible memory and when time comes to take credit - I will get a slap on the back and he'll get the raise.

The hospital job continues to sound like a good position - and a University job nonetheless. Typically raises are regular but low in those positions, and have some level of long term security - exactly what I"m looking for if I get an alternate job.

Appreciate the feedback and good to know that you can make the jump between mfg and hospital engr.


----------



## NCST8ENGR (Dec 30, 2007)

Good Luck to you TD. The main reason i went into Hospital engineering was for the job security... in mfg - i kept seeing jobs and jobs going to mexico/india/etc., etc., and that scared the heck out of me. Plus i had a few friends given ultimatum's of move to mexico or lose job. Also the constant results oriented pressure of meeting runtimes (i was at a non-woven "textile" type manufacturer - just drove me nuts - the bottom line was always money. plus it would be hard as heck for a mexican worker to do my job at the hospital (from mexico) - so i figured as long as i didn't screw up to bad and made good effort, i'd have a job as long as i wanted.

definately one thing i like about the hospital is there is pressure - but of a different variety, and in my opinon 100% less stressful on a daily basis than mfg - you have time to breath, interact with people, and the bottom line in any hosp. setting is PATIENT SATISFACTION and PATIENT SAFETY. I tend to digress towards that more now. it's easier for me to be concerned and give a more heartful effort when the person in that room could be your grandmother, and you'd want them to have the best verses a machine line that does the same thing over and over...

I'm *POSITIVE* you'll get an interview - don't worry to much about the lack of hospital experience. technically - you're probably over-qualified and they'd be lucky to get you - if you can muster up some type of experience "leading" or "managing" people you'ld be a shoe-in. Will probably come the 2nd week of january.

I do get praise for my work and credit for good ideas, and job's well done, and even when i passed the PE recently, my VP made a big deal about it and was equally excited as i was.. sent out emails, and i couldn't count the number of employees that congratulated me. my hospital is fairly small - perhaps the same size as the one you're looking for, and it really feels like a family to me - my position is one step down from the one you're applying for (at least the pecking order in our facility services division) - and i make a point to thank that person for his help and the little things that he does weekly because i'll tell you in that position, sometimes it's a thankless job - it's expected that the plumbing, hvac, work continuously - no excuse type of thing - but i do know that fellow is very satisfied and happy with his role at the facility. I also help both assist. &amp; director by splitting call duty with them every 3 weeks. that gives everyone a break.

I could ramble more - couldn't sleep &amp; saw your post, but i don't know any more good i can add right now. Again, if you have any questions before your interview, i'd be happy to help as much as possible. check out www.ashe.org as well - might answer some questions for you as well.

good luck


----------



## Dleg (Dec 30, 2007)

^^I have a question (I know a hopsital engineer and I occasionally participate in inspections for hazardous waste and stuff):

Does the hopsital engineer have any responsibility for the upkeep of the medical equipment itself? Or is that usualy under a different department or contracted out?


----------



## NCST8ENGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Dleg said:


> ^^I have a question (I know a hopsital engineer and I occasionally participate in inspections for hazardous waste and stuff):
> Does the hopsital engineer have any responsibility for the upkeep of the medical equipment itself? Or is that usualy under a different department or contracted out?


depends: if by equipment you mean IV pumps, etc, that's handled by our "bio-med" dept... which the guy in there is called a "bio-med engineer" but has no formal engineering training

if you mean air handlers, compressors, etc., then yes indirectly - hospital engineer's are usually tied to maint. dept that handles that... of course in project work, i usually contract most of that out if it's installation, but upkeep is usually be maint.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 31, 2007)

TD,

I do a lot of work for hospitals (currently working on a project that is a $350M master plan at a north jersey hospital). Teh one adjustment I have had to make in my approach to pricing these jobs out is the requirements that NCST indicated. Try to get yourself a copy of 'Guidelines for Environmental Infection Control in Health-Care Facilities' put out by the CDC (and HICPAC). I also recently joined the American Society of Healthcare Engineering. There are a lot of great resources available by the AHA regarding hospital construction and maintenance. There is also the GGHC - Green Guide for Health Care which is similar to a LEED program (EB, NC, CI), however the GGHC also includes many operational criteria for points beyond the 'green building' requirements for LEED. Do note that there will shortly be a LEED Healthcare module that will probably replace the GGHC.

-Ray


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah, had a phone screening by the recruiter. Let's just say that there were a few dead pauses when they asked about any extensive hospital experience. I explained my facility experience, yadda yadda... no dice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> Yeah, had a phone screening by the recruiter. Let's just say that there were a few dead pauses when they asked about any extensive hospital experience. I explained my facility experience, yadda yadda... no dice.


[rant]

These [email protected]#$%^&amp;* recruiters have a VERY DIFFICULT time seeing anything beyond the points they were handed by thier client. I have had the same experience where they ask for a very specific experience and I respond with what I feel is a completely adequate complementary experience or skill set for thier question. All of the sudden, you are like chopped liver because you didn't respond to thier question with a specific answer or keyword. My wife had the same issue but she eventually started in a new job on Wednesday. 

[/rant]

Hang in there TD - something will come around. 

JR


----------



## NCST8ENGR (Jan 7, 2008)

are you directly applying to the hospital or sounded like through a head hunter type?

i've never experienced that - went directly to the hospital HR dept.

is that a possibility for you?


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 7, 2008)

This is a University Hospital. The University has their own HR department - not directly linked to the hospital. So, the recruiter you get is not necessarily linked to the actual job / department / discipline / etc. It's not a headhunter situation, but you get a similar response when I don't think they actually understand the innerworkings of the job. JR is right, they are looking for the buzzwords that the requester of the job had put on their internal form.

No other place to really go for this job, I consider it a dead end for this position at least, but the University has a Design / Build group that I've looked at joining in the past, and those jobs come up about once every 2 years, we'll see when the next spot opens up if I can gain any interest. I think my background / experience actually fits better with facility management, but I've always been interested in the construction side of things. I have a feeling I could get a job with the Design / Build group, but I know I'd start back at near entry level pay.


----------

